# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  پروژه جدید با لازاروس

## بابک.م.

آیا به نظر شما شروع یه پروژه جدید با لازاروس کار درستی هست یا خیر. لازاروس چون رایگان هست و cross platform . البته صورت مسئله یک پروژه کوچک  مالی در حد برنامه هلو هست. تک کاربره. از نظر سخت افزار و نرم افزار  هم حداقل ها باید پشتیبانی شود ( ویندوز XP و 512 مگابایت حافظه) چون می خواهیم روی هر کامپیوتری نصب بشه  و  performance برنامه مهمه نمی خواهیم سراغ دات نت  بریم.

باتشکر

----------


## بابک.م.

اجازه بدین سوالم رو طور دیگه مطرح کنم.آیا کسی از دوستان یک کار واقعی (نه تستی یا سرگرمی) با لازاروس انجام دادن. لطفا راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## developing

با سلام

بله آقای امیر شهریاری یکی از اون افراد هست می تونید برای دیدن کار جدیدشون به آدرس زیر برید:

امیر شهریاری

ایشون قبلا در این تالار فعالیت می کرد (نمونه) ولی به دلیل علاقه به متن باز به تالار اوبونتو مهاجرت کردند.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> آیا به نظر شما شروع یه پروژه جدید با لازاروس کار درستی هست یا خیر. لازاروس چون رایگان هست و cross platform . البته صورت مسئله یک پروژه کوچک مالی در حد برنامه هلو هست. تک کاربره. از نظر سخت افزار و نرم افزار هم حداقل ها باید پشتیبانی شود ( ویندوز XP و 512 مگابایت حافظه) چون می خواهیم روی هر کامپیوتری نصب بشه و performance برنامه مهمه نمی خواهیم سراغ دات نت بریم.


به نظر من بهتره که از دلفی استفاده کنید. برای هر زمینه ای کامپوننت های مختلفی برای دلفی پیدا میشه و از لحاظ قابلیت هم لازاروس با دلفی قابل قیاس نیست. قبول دارم که در برخی از موارد لازاروس از دلفی بهتره ولی شمار قابلیتهای دلفی خیلی بیشتر از لازاروس است و برای کار شما دلفی گزینه بهتری است. اگر هم مایل هستید که حتماً از یک ابزار رایگان و مستقل از سکو استفاده کنید من بیشتر Qt را پیشنهاد می کنم. 
موفق باشید...

----------


## بابک.م.

> سلام
> 
> به نظر من بهتره که از دلفی استفاده کنید. برای هر زمینه ای کامپوننت های مختلفی برای دلفی پیدا میشه و از لحاظ قابلیت هم لازاروس با دلفی قابل قیاس نیست.


با نظرتون در مورد تنوع کامپوننت های دلفی موافقم که البته مشکل کرک رو هم درنظربگیرین.  درمورد قابلیت ها freepascal بنظر می رسه با پاسکال دلفی سازگاری داره البته IDE دلفی در حال حاضر قابل مقایسه با لازاروس نیست و محیطی شبیه نسخه های قدیمی دلفی داره.

نظرتون در مورد این جمله چی هست؟
Large, active development team
Over the past twelve months, 19 developers contributed to Lazarus. This project has a relatively large team, in the top 10% of all project teams on Ohloh. 





> اگر هم مایل هستید که حتماً از یک ابزار رایگان و مستقل از سکو استفاده کنید من بیشتر Qt را پیشنهاد می کنم.


منظورتون از Qt پیاده سازی برنامه با ++C هست یا استفاده از یکی از Binding های Qt مثلا پایتان. اگر C مورد نظرتون هست آیا درگیری با پوینتر ها برای برنامه نویس یک پروژه مالی مشکل ساز نیست یا Qt راه حلی برای این قضیه داره. آیا Qt ابزارهای گزارش سازی  و کامپوننت grid قوی داره .  ظاهرا Qt مجوز محدودی داره و خیلی از قابلیت هاش فقط با مجوز تجاری فعال است. 

ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## Felony

> آیا Qt ابزارهای گزارش سازی و کامپوننت grid قوی داره . ظاهرا Qt مجوز محدودی داره و خیلی از قابلیت هاش فقط با مجوز تجاری فعال است.


Qt در حال حاظر ابزاری RAD برا توسعه اینگونه برنامه ها که باید User Friendly باشن نیست .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> Qt در حال حاظر ابزاری RAD برا توسعه اینگونه برنامه ها که باید User Friendly باشن نیست .


با این جمله موافق نیستم. با Qt میشه ظاهر کاربری خیلی زیبایی ایجاد کرد. حتی برای زیبا کردن ظاهر کاربری میشه از css هم استفاده کرد که من این مورد را در دلفی ندیده ام. با این تفاسیر میشه بحث زیبا سازی فرم ها را به یک گرافیست که css بلد باشه سپرد(درست مثل برنامه نویسی وب!).

----------


## بابک.م.

جناب شاهین عشایری لطفا به سوالات من هم پاسخ بدین.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> منظورتون از Qt پیاده سازی برنامه با ++C هست یا استفاده از یکی از Binding های Qt مثلا پایتان.


با هر کدام که راحت تر هستید ولی در مورد Qt معمولاً همین دو موردی که نام بردید توصیه می شود.



> آیا درگیری با پوینتر ها برای برنامه نویس یک پروژه مالی مشکل ساز نیست یا Qt راه حلی برای این قضیه داره


کلاس بندی کتابخانه های Qt خیلی سطح بالا و واضح است و معمولاً زیاد درگیر این مسائل نمی شوید. 



> آیا Qt ابزارهای گزارش سازی و کامپوننت grid قوی داره .


بله، با جستجو در وب می توانید موارد متعددی را مشاهده کنید ولی خیلی از آنها پولی هستند. 



> ظاهرا Qt مجوز محدودی داره و خیلی از قابلیت هاش فقط با مجوز تجاری فعال است.


تا آنجا که بنده اطلاع دارم اینگونه نیست(به جز چند مورد محدود).

در هر صورت به نظر من برای کارهایی از این دست دلفی گزینه بهتری است و در ایران هم به جز درصد اندکی از کاربران همه در PC های خود از ویندوز استفاده می کنند. البته ساخت برنامه های مالی به صورت Cross Platfor واقعاً شایسته تقدیر است. :لبخند: 
در ضمن اگر اطلاعات بیشتری در مورد Qt نیاز دارید می توانید از بخش Qt اقدام کنید. چرا که از این به بعد بحث در این رابطه ارتباطی با Delphi و Lazarus ندارد. 
موفق باشید...

----------


## Felony

> با این جمله موافق نیستم. با Qt میشه ظاهر کاربری خیلی زیبایی ایجاد کرد. حتی برای زیبا کردن ظاهر کاربری میشه از css هم استفاده کرد که من این مورد را در دلفی ندیده ام. با این تفاسیر میشه بحث زیبا سازی فرم ها را به یک گرافیست که css بلد باشه سپرد(درست مثل برنامه نویسی وب!).


نگفتم نمیشه باهاش این کار رو کرد ، گفتم ابزاری RAD یعنی برای توسعه سریع نرم افزار هنوز محیا نیست ، شما یک پروژه رو با دلفی میتونی مناسب تر و سریع تر به نتیجه برسونی یا Qt ؟ بی شک دلفی ، Qt فعلا برای رسیدن به یک جایگاه مناسب برای توسعه RAD جای کار زیادی داره ...

----------


## developing

با سلام

من فکر می کنم که لازاروس از Qt Framework هم پشتیبانی می کنه. :لبخند: 

Lazarus & Qt

آیا این درسته؟ :متفکر:

----------


## بابک.م.

> با سلام
> 
> من فکر می کنم که لازاروس از Qt Framework هم پشتیبانی می کنه.
> 
> Lazarus & Qt
> 
> آیا این درسته؟


http://wiki.freepascal.org/Overview_...al_and_Lazarus

----------

